# I'm sorry but enough is ENOUGH!!!



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

Would the babes of TPF please please please stop sending me love PM's!
Its a real pain having to empty my inbox everyday


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't get you. First begging for attention and now this?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2007)

Should I ever need an example for "wishful thinking", I will come back to THIS new thread!!  :greenpbl:


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

No, I am not jealous ... No, I am not jealous ... No, I am not jealous ... No, I am not jealous ... No, I am not jealous ... !!!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry LP, I didn't realize.

And who the hell else is writing you. I want names!!!


----------



## ScottS (Nov 14, 2007)

ohhh poor you...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> And who the hell else is writing you. I want names!!!




I created some fake accounts you know ...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I created some fake accounts you know ...


 
Socker...


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I created some fake accounts you know ...



in that case can you wear the fishnets and ginger wig at the London meetup as those photos you PM'd me were hot


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> in that case can you wear the fishnets and ginger wig at the London meetup as those photos you PM'd me were hot



I knew you would like it!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm going to walk away from here very quietly...


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm going to walk away from here very quietly...



you'll be back and you know it


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> No, I am not jealous ... No, I am not jealous ... No, I am not jealous ... No, I am not jealous ... No, I am not jealous ... !!!



Ugh, I'm fighting jealousy as well..


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm going to walk away from here very quietly...



I don't think you can walk quietly with those high heels ...


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 14, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Its a real pain having to empty my inbox everyday


 
You should see a doctor about that.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> you'll be back and you know it



No I won't ... CURSE YOUR REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY, LOSTPROPHYLACTIC!!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> No I won't ... CURSE YOUR REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY, LOSTPROPHYLACTIC!!!!



Don't argue with the doctor!


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm going to walk away from here very quietly...




im with this guy lol


----------



## doenoe (Nov 15, 2007)

ok, im gonna let that comment go


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

(Oh c'mon, Daan. It's killing you to hold a zinger in. Let it go....post, poooooost!)


----------



## doenoe (Nov 15, 2007)

no. my will is strong.........for i am a Jedi Master *flashes lightsabre*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

Chicken! (Bock bock ba-GAWK!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

But strong the dark side is in you.


----------



## memento (Nov 15, 2007)

doenoe said:


> ok, im gonna let that comment go


 
I can't.



Something you want to tell us kalmkidd?


----------



## doenoe (Nov 15, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Chicken! (Bock bock ba-GAWK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell did you give to that chicken?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

doenoe said:


> What the hell did you give to that chicken?



my little green pills!


----------



## doenoe (Nov 15, 2007)

thought there were only blue and red ones?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

no no, wrong movie! mine are green ... they are good for me.... aren't they? well, I'm not the one to judge, but thanks to those pills I am allowed to leave the house and talk to people again


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

Daan, what are you saying, that I'd give a rooster a blue pill?? Wouldn't that make him crow (ya know, 'cockadoodledoo') for hours on end or something?  He could hurt himself.

And Alex, as long as it isn't Soylent Green, glad your meds are working and you're allowed out to talk to people again.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

I do not understand all that rooster talk!

It is probably rude!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I do not understand all that rooster talk!



Rooster talk is quite simple as they only know three phrases.

"Look at me! I'm sitting on a pole."
"I think I've found something to eat."
"Do you think the solution to our current financial problem is macro-economics? Or is it caused by a total melt-down of capitalism?"


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

:lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

What? No 'pullet' puns?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> What? No 'pullet' puns?



pizza just arrived ...

and guess what, I got 3 litres of free beer with it.. did not expect that ...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

(Lalala....don't wanna hear it. Meanie)


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

:hugs:
i'll think of you while havin all of it


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> i'll think of you while havin all of it



That sounds vaguely naughty


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> That sounds vaguely naughty




hmm, I blame it on the beer


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

_Now_ we can start in with the pullet jokes!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

Heyyyy, that's not your finger!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

I will not join in here ... no I will not. Everything I post will be politically correct and family friendly.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

It's the Parson's nose I think...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I will not join in here ... no I will not. Everything I post will be politically correct and family friendly.


 
Ahhh, just gonna watch are ya?



Hertz van Rental said:


> It's the Parson's nose I think...


 
What the _heck_ is it doing _there_???!! :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

Let him have a couple of pints and then we'll see.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm.. my pint glass says "Arcoroc France" .. why is every English pint glass from France?

*Anty *... where??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

Because the French like a good laugh.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> *Anty *... where??


Ummm, right there. (It's part of a turkey. We call it the Pope's nose here in North America)


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Ahh, I see, It contains the fused caudal vertebrae!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

We call it the Parson's nose (it is in fact the arse) because it gets cold first and Parson's, because they like to lurk in a cold church, traditionally have a cold nose.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

It gave the turkey an awful fright, I can tell you!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

Being a bird I thought it liked a good stuffing.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

:raisedbrow:


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

I cannot help it, but reading this, rather bizarre images are appearing in my mind ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

It's the free beer. It's probably made in France.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

No, it is made in Germany! But it might be the combination with my green pills


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

Pils n pills?


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Would the babes of TPF please please please stop sending me love PM's!
> Its a real pain having to empty my inbox everyday



Hang on. So you *don't* want those photos of me laying on my front and wearing nothing but a daffodil? You don't 'alf send out mixed messages sometimes. :confussed:


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Pils n pills?



precisely.

but the on the pills it says drink lots of liquid ...


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 15, 2007)

ferny said:


> Hang on. So you *don't* want those photos of me laying on my front and wearing nothing but a daffodil? You don't 'alf send out mixed messages sometimes. :confussed:



but Ferny, from looking at the last set you sent me it looked like the daffodil was wearing you!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> but Ferny, from looking at the last set you sent me it looked like the daffodil was wearing you!



Can you please send me that one too? :lmao:


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

Whos the babes?

I know I sure as hell aint pming you.


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 15, 2007)

ah... now I know why you didn't reply to my last pm, you've been too busy wading though the messages from the 'babes'
hrumph


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 16, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> ah... now I know why you didn't reply to my last pm, you've been too busy wading though the messages from the 'babes'
> hrumph



but you are one of them my sweet


----------



## ferny (Nov 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Can you please send me that one too? :lmao:



I sent it into Playbint. They told me I'll be in the next June issue.


----------



## ferny (Nov 16, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Whos the babes?
> 
> I know I sure as hell aint pming you.



Wooooooooooooo. lostprophet just got served! Aye! Woooooo.


etc



*sits back, pulls his hood over his head and listens to music playing through the ****ty tinny speaker on his phone*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Tangerini (Nov 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> but you are one of them my sweet



Ha.  Now you're just sucking up.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Ha.  Now you're just sucking up.



:shock: You're going to let him get that close to you?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> :shock: You're going to let him get that close to you?


 
Don't worry about it, unless Tangerini has lips like an anteater, that ETRS body should keep her safe...


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 17, 2007)

If the turkey could see that part of itself all the time, then that mangy hound wouldn't be the only critter running circles in the yard.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 17, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Don't worry about it, unless Tangerini has lips like an anteater, that ETRS body should keep her safe...



what an amateur! that was an ETRSi body :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> unless Tangerini has lips like an anteater...



And what lips are we talking about here?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> And what lips are we talking about here?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I think the mime that your smilie does makes it quite clear


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 18, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2007)

(<----Ummm, my lips are sealed?)


----------



## Battou (Nov 18, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


>



Nice, I like that smiliey


----------



## ferny (Nov 19, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> (<----Ummm, my lips are sealed?)



What if you're tickled?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 19, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> :shock:



As if.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^ Well, that one is threatening to be a thread-stopper, so I'll just insert a cute smilie along the lines of lovenotes etc that LP started out on, and hope it picks back up again.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 19, 2007)

Flower butcher!
They have feelings too, you know.


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 20, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Well, that one is threatening to be a thread-stopper, so I'll just insert a cute smilie along the lines of lovenotes etc that LP started out on, and hope it picks back up again.



You're right, I've sat here for far too long thinking of some sort of response to that... and I've got nothin'

Commence with the love-noting


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 20, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Flower butcher!
> They have feelings too, you know.


Well, they're raised in captivity for that express purpose, so I was just giving purpose to their lives... the problem is that I keep getting the wrong answer whenever I try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guess I better switch to plastic.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2007)

Self-abuse in public is frowned upon.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

how about some streaking?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2007)

Steaking?
My mind reels with extremely naughty images.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 20, 2007)

is someone below 1000 posts allowed to use such elaborate smiley decoration in her posts?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 20, 2007)

I say she can and I rule this thread so there


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

I am almost at 1000.. thank you very much Sir Alex. !


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

yeaaa.. thanks LP.. ha ha Alex.. 

this is for LP..


----------



## Dubie (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm sorry. Did my last PM send you over the edge?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 20, 2007)

hmmm.. the love smileys for LP and a _ha ha_ for me ... this is a cruel world!


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Steaking?
> My mind reels with extremely naughty images.


 
of yellow smiley men streaking?  hmmmm..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm now officially worried.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> hmmm.. the love smileys for LP and a _ha ha_ for me ... this is a cruel world!


 
When I am over 1000.. I will send you one ..


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 20, 2007)

You're taking a terribly long time to get to 1000. Until then, I expect to hear *SILENCE from you, less-than-1000-poster!!!*


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

again!! With the spamming,,, 

*Silence ! 10,500million time SPAMMER*


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

Take care of those SPAMMING fingers ANTY.. We want to see better SPAMMING from you...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 20, 2007)

Ooops, sorry about that. My bad.  My fingers must have slipped. That spam is mighty greasy, you know


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 20, 2007)

ertg qwerg


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

what?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 20, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> You're taking a terribly long time to get to 1000. Until then, I expect to hear *SILENCE from you, less-than-1000-poster!!!*



this is my thread and I will have not of that big text in here as it will wake the Otters


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Alex_B (Nov 20, 2007)

zendianah said:


> what?



don't ask such silly questions


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> this is my thread and I will have not of that big text in here as it will wake the Otters


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> don't ask such silly questions


 

to you kind sir





Also.. with all this spamming I may raech 1000 by tommorow,.,, I learned from Anty


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 20, 2007)

zendianah said:


> to you kind sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do it properly and it will be today.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

who do I have to kill to be at 1000?  Is there a prize? potatoe shooter? Maglight.. What do I get !!?  Tell me oh great ones that are at over 1000?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 20, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> this is my thread and I will have not of that big text in here as it will wake the Otters


I beg to differ....they have notoriously bad eyesight and appreciate the bigger type.



zendianah said:


>


 










Alex_B said:


> do it properly and it will be today.


True...he knows of which he speaks


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 20, 2007)

zendianah said:


> who do I have to kill to be at 1000? Is there a prize? potatoe shooter? Maglight.. What do I get !!? Tell me oh great ones that are at over 1000?


Pffffft! And spoil the suspense and the buildup to 1000?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2007)

zendianah said:


> who do I have to kill to be at 1000?  Is there a prize? potatoe shooter? Maglight.. What do I get !!?  Tell me oh great ones that are at over 1000?



You get scorn heaped upon you.
I mean, it's taken you eight months to get this far.
Rank amateur.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 20, 2007)

(Can't say she's '_rank_', but the rest rings true)


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> You get scorn heaped upon you.
> I mean, it's taken you eight months to get this far.
> Rank amateur.


 
Listen... Avis Van whatever... I'm not rank...Don't make me have to get one of my super cool smileys after you.



Antarctican said:


> (Can't say she's '_rank_', but the rest rings true)


 
Chimer...   Rank.. ? - Spammer....


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 20, 2007)

:greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 20, 2007)

/\ is that an invite?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm impervious to smilies - I've got Java turned off! :greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 20, 2007)

/\ I hope that one isn't an invite


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 20, 2007)

hrumph, this all goes back to you not replying to me...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 20, 2007)

No, this all goes back to LP having to empty his PM inbox cuz it's too full of love notes. Guess yours got lost?  Shame on you, LP, for not being better organized.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 20, 2007)

whoa whoa whoa whoa  what PM???


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 20, 2007)

harsh... I'm so easily forgotten?  I'll go sit in the corner now. 
And cry.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

well if you didn't send me sooooo many PMs a day I wouldn't have the problem


----------



## zendianah (Nov 21, 2007)

your not complaining are you?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

me? when do I ever complain??


----------



## doenoe (Nov 21, 2007)

probably when you started this thread


----------



## zendianah (Nov 21, 2007)

^ Thats some funny shiznit... I know LP thinking now .. for something witty... to say..


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 21, 2007)

ahh logic... wasn't that out the window the moment LP first posted?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 21, 2007)

I've just realised that it's Wednesday.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

^^^ Me too. Glad the detonation over in the test forum didn't make it over here.


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 21, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I've just realised that it's Wednesday.


isn't your day about over?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 21, 2007)

That's a cruel thing to say to a man in his twilight years....


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

Do not go gentle into that good night, good sir.


(LOVE that poem)


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 21, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> That's a cruel thing to say to a man in his twilight years....



nonsense, you're just a step after the crest of the hill gazing down.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 21, 2007)

Remind me to trip you up first chance I get.
Over the hill, indeed


----------



## zendianah (Nov 21, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> nonsense, you're just a step after the crest of the hill gazing down.


 


Its must be the colorodian sense of humor.. I find you funny !!  

HA HA HA .. poor little Hertz...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 21, 2007)

zendianah said:


> poor little Hertz...



Not so much of the little. I'm head and shoulders above most of the people on here. And I have a really big (continued on page 2)


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

Ego? Pillow? Hat? Word? Heart?

(*fnurk*)


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 21, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Remind me to trip you up first chance I get.
> Over the hill, indeed



Well I figured I was more poetic than that (and nicer than 'twilight years'), but think what you will


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 23, 2007)

For that you can bloody well walk to Germany!


(...pile of ironing that needs doing :greenpbl


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> For that you can bloody well walk to Germany!
> 
> 
> (...pile of ironing that needs doing :greenpbl


 

OUCH!!!  You know what Tangerini.. I will walk with you just to kick his #%#$#
 since we both live in Denver!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 23, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> (...pile of ironing that needs doing :greenpbl


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 23, 2007)

zendianah said:


> I will walk with you just to kick his #%#$#



In your dreams. :mrgreen:


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

your funny... talk a lot of talk..


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 23, 2007)

I can walk the walk, too.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

its a little far from Germany to Denver. But I do have some cleaning and laundry you can do. Have you thought of becoming a Manny .. You know male nanny. ?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 23, 2007)

Being a single parent is enough for me. Try LP. I hear he looks great in a pair of Marigolds.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 23, 2007)

well they are the official uniform of all Official Oyster Sexers


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

I am afraid to ask what an Oyster Sexer is...


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 23, 2007)

a person who sexes Oysters


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

I see. Wouldnt that hurt? Pinch? with the oyster shell and all.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm a fully qualified Oyster Sexer, I KNOW what I'm doing


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

aren't oysters small?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 23, 2007)

it doesn't matter if they are small I can still sexahahhhh  hohohoho I almost fall for that one


----------



## doenoe (Nov 23, 2007)

you almost fell for an oyster?


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

he fell for it!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

hum


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 23, 2007)

Shucks, where is this thread gonna veer off to next?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

To Antarctica?


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

or LPs bedroom.. where the oyster population lives.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

OMG! zendianah has crossed the line! she grew up and is beyond *1000*!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

zendianah said:


> or LPs bedroom.. where the oyster population lives.



Hmmm... I will tell him that you are interested in his bedroom. Maybe you will get an audience!


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank god for the ignore button right Alex? will you be using it on me?


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

what .. I never said that.. I said the oyster population is interested.. OMG ..


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Thank god for the ignore button right Alex? will you be using it on me?



who is ignoring whom?

I have to admit I am ignoring some innocent people at the moment, just to see if it works well


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 23, 2007)

So let me get this right. Someone on here has admitted to having sex with oysters?


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes. Thats true. LP has admitted it. Poor Poor oysters. 

Where is LP ?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

He is having fun with the Oysters ... but not with mine... my preccccioussss, he will not get it, never!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 23, 2007)

Oi whats all this about my bedroom???


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

you know best what is going on there ...


----------



## doenoe (Nov 23, 2007)

dont go and say stuff like that alex, before you know it he is going to explain whats really going on in there.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

doenoe said:


> dont go and say stuff like that alex, before you know it he is going to explain whats really going on in there.



but that is what everyone wants to know, right


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## doenoe (Nov 23, 2007)

:crazy:


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

I can see that everyone agrees.



Hey, I just realised LP is now the only one on my buddy list.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 23, 2007)

well you can add me on to... Since you only have one buddy ..


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

I am quite careful with adding people 

.. no actually I am currently trying to find out, what the buddy list is good for!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 24, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I am quite careful with adding people



This is wise as it is very easy to get the wrong total.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 24, 2007)

^^^ True, adding people is difficult, especially when figuring out how to count those who are two-faced or have multiple personalities. 

But _multiplying,_ now that can be fun.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 25, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> But _multiplying,_ now that can be fun.



Oh, really?
Correct me if I'm wrong:

1 man x 1 man = 1 pain in the ass

Where's the fun in that? :er:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 25, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> 1 pain in the ass


 
Doesn't that require some form of veterinary qualification? Preferably with some form of mollusc specialisation given the oysters involvement...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 25, 2007)

Or possibly going for the square root?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought it was pain in the _arse _... spare the poor donkey.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 25, 2007)

Some people aren't fussy. And I'm looking at someone's avatar here.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

I am glad I finally found an avatar which represents my personality.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 25, 2007)

I wouldn't say you were that much of a boar...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 25, 2007)

What does the avatar signify, Alex?  You like to go 'hog wild'? Get hog-tied? Play in the mud?


----------



## doenoe (Nov 26, 2007)

are you wrinkled?


----------



## Battou (Nov 26, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> What does the avatar signify, Alex?  You like to go 'hog wild'? Get hog-tied? Play in the mud?



:shock:


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh my!  Teach me to take a couple of days off...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 26, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Oh my!  Teach me to take a couple of days off...


Nah, looks like you don't need any lessons on that one, but I'm sure there are other areas in which we could further your education


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 26, 2007)

Extra-Muriel activities, you mean?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 26, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Oh my!  Teach me to take a couple of days off...


its very easy, when it says log in, don't!:greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 26, 2007)

And when you need to log out...


----------

